# Sheffield to Cleethorpes



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

Check out the ride on Strava here. 

Living in Sheffield, the vast majority of my rides include going up, down, up, down etc. so last monday I decided to take a ride out on flatter land so I thought, why not head to the coast. Now in terms of mileage the furthest I've rode prior to last week was a measly 45 miles. Sheffield to Cleethorpes is a total of 75 miles. *gulp*

I was excited at the prospect of riding to the coast and had already booked my ticket for the train ride home as 150 miles just wasn't going to happen. The 75 miles would be hard enough. I woke up, ingested 4 slices of toast and I was on my way just after 7.30am. 

Now the weather was poor to say the least. Dull, cloudy and light drizzle in the air. 

I headed up Meadowhead, which probably was the biggest climb of the entire ride, before making my way out to Swallownest and out of Sheffield. I'd downloaded the route onto my Garmin 500 and it was the first time that I'd used it for navigation and on the whole it was brilliant. That was until I reached Todwick Road, or should I say got diverted away from Todwick Road due to roadworks. Now being the 500 it doesn't have the Sat Nav capabilities of the 800 so I was a little stuck. Luckily it was well signposted and I managed to find the route and I was back on my way again. 

By this time I was around 18 miles into the ride and I was feeling good despite being wet through to the bone but my heart rate was up and I managed to go past the feeling of being cold. I was heading into Blyth when I saw another cyclist in the distance. Now if you're like me this spurs you on and I managed to increase my speed on the flat by around 4-5mph in order to catch him... which I did with ease. Sat on the guy's wheel I was able to preserve my energy before pulling along side and having a nice chat, which relieved the boredom which was beginning to set in. 

I had already pre-determined a stop on the route which would come at the half-way stage at Gainsborough. Looking for a Café to pick up some breakfast I stumbled across McDonalds so nipped inside for a bite to eat and refuel. The food part was good, the stopping, becoming cold and shivering wasn't but I jumped back on my bike and within half-an-hour I was back on my way. 

Now the route into Cleethorpes seemed to go a lot quicker than the first half. The route wasn't particularly interesting as it took me along busy A-roads but I was able to keep my speed up and increase my average which was good. 

I flew through Waddingham, Caistor and Laceby before, once again, catching up with two fellow riders who duly accepted my request to sit on their wheels for the final 5 miles into Cleethorpes. 

I'd made it. My longest ever ride to date taking me 5hr 45m in total. 

I ended up on the promenade and truth be told, it was a little anti-climax. I was there, but there was no fanfare, no-one to meet me, no nothing. I was just there by myself but I'd done it and more importantly I was in one piece. 

I've certainly got the bug now and this has given me the enthusiasm to go out and complete a 100 mile ride before I take on the London to Paris later on this year.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2013)

Well done! 
Enjoyed reading the report: bet you could have ridden back no probs.


----------



## Paul.G. (16 Feb 2013)

Sounds like a cool ride!


----------



## Biker Joe (17 Feb 2013)

Well done. Didn't you do well.
I hope the 100 mile ride goes as well.
All the best


----------



## Mapster1989 (17 Feb 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> Well done. Didn't you do well.
> I hope the 100 mile ride goes as well.
> All the best


Thanks Biker Joe. Got a planned ride from Sheffield to Skipsea in a few weeks. Might make a detour to take it to the 100 mile mark.


----------



## big_dummy2013 (7 Jan 2014)

Mapster1989 said:


> Check out the ride on Strava here.
> 
> Living in Sheffield, the vast majority of my rides include going up, down, up, down etc. so last monday I decided to take a ride out on flatter land so I thought, why not head to the coast. Now in terms of mileage the furthest I've rode prior to last week was a measly 45 miles. Sheffield to Cleethorpes is a total of 75 miles. *gulp*
> 
> ...


Don't know if you can get the Delorme PN-60 GPS or not but I have it here in Fayetteville,Arkansas/USA and it has work out great for my self.I like Garmin but they cost more in the long run I think.But the Garmin 500 is a sweet GPS I all most got it but went with the PN-60. Sounds like you have a great new bike as well enjoy it I would. :-)


----------



## Bodhbh (8 Jan 2014)

Mapster1989 said:


> I flew through Waddingham, Caistor and Laceby before, once again, catching up with two fellow riders who duly accepted my request to sit on their wheels for the final 5 miles into Cleethorpes.



Nice one! My parents live near Grimsby and I know all the hard work's done once I hit Caistor top. After that, it's nice, easy long decent for 3-4 miles - you can do 30 for most of it. I head down towards Limber, rather than Laceby, but I expect it was the same for you.


----------



## Jody (8 Jan 2014)

Very well done mate! 

I have only just got back into cycling after a long long break but was thinking about working up to doing Sheffield to Skeg in the summer if I was fit enough due to it being fairly flat (apart from the hill up through Lincoln and the end of the A1). Well, I was going to avoid the slog out of Sheffield and start at Clumber Park to save a little bit of energy  Do you reckon its possible to get fit enough from now to summer?


----------



## Eagone (8 Jan 2014)

I know this sounds silly - but what a great idea. (Cycling out then train back) although I guess some would call that cheating.

Just got back into cycling and building up to my first 50 mile event in the summer.

Will now look at doing something similiar from where I am as part of my training, instead of the usual routes I've got planned.


----------



## FeistySquirrel (27 Mar 2014)

Ah, Cleethorpes. I have the luck of living almost there... Sorry did I say Luck? I meant miss-fortune. We do some of the best Fish n Chips though!

It's inspire me to get out on the wheels and do a half decent ride.. Now, to where..hmm


----------

